# Separation Anxiety Fading With a Change



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well this seemed to work like a charm and it's not really giving Radar too much free space to run around causing trouble whe we are out. When My Wife and I went out yesterday to the Movies we left Radar right by the front door out of the ex-pen but we did section off an area so he couldn't get access to the Living Room or the Kitchen. All He had was access to the little foyer area infront of the front door. He had access to his litter box and there were no electrical wires around or anything he could get into that would harm him in any way whatsoever.

We came home and he was laying beside the front door. It seemed to work like a charm. No freaking out or anything. I guess as long as he can lay by the door and wait for us he's good for as long as we are out of the house. It was great. We got home and greeted Radar at the frot door and he was pretty calm....Hmmmmm.....minor success.....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is good news, Derek. Now that Ricky is 1 yr. old he seems to have developed a nasty habit of barking his head off when left alone in the kitchen/dining area as we've been doing since day one. We have gates there, but they are open for most of the day and evening with both him and Sammy wandering around, but usually sticking to the living room and kitchen area.

Bedtime has been a problem this past week and it's driving me nuts! Ricky barked for up to 2 hours on Wed. ! Imagine that!!!!! I told him 'quiet/sssh' a few times, then would stay silent (we were all in bed trying to sleep) and repeat it maybe 20-30 mins. later. He didn't bark nonstop, but almost....... sigh...... I wanted to let the dogs out of the kitchen, but hubby insisted that Ricky would finally settle down. After all, the kitchen/dining area has basically been 'his' space with crate, toys, food, etc... since he was 9 weeks old! 

It doesn't hurt to expand their space once they're a bit older and they are more reliable. I'm sure Radar feels less lonely having more room. Why? Who knows?! But, hey, if it works...........


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah he really seems to be better with a little more room...Not too much mind you because we dont' want to spoil him too much...I wonder if hav's can get Claustrohpobic...It's a possiblity

Derek


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i'm a big believer in small spaces for our dogs. my pup had full run of the house and developed major SA issues, he would pee onour bed while we were gone. we have now confined him to the kitchen, he has everything he needs. and his SA seems to have diminished. i thik entire run of thehouse is okay when you have a big dog buti thik it can be overwhelming for our little guys. our pup has never been a fan of crates from the time he was a baby so the kitchen gives him alot of space to run and sleep in.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I see your point on the SA issues. Radar's SA has almost reversed with the extra space but not enough to cause any problems with elimination. He has his litter box, food toys and the No-No areas are ex-penned off for him.

Derek


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Great news Derek ....we have had better luck with Winston...*

by putting him in the laundry room. It's long and narrow with a door. I put his bed, his duck, a puppy kong with honey & kibble, a bully stick and his crate open. He still barks a lot....DH says he barks the entire time between when I leave to workout and when DH wakes up and comes downstairs....I bring him downstairs with me, let him out and then put him in the laundry when I leave.

When kids and I have gone out during the day, he is not barking upon our return.

Best of all....NO POOP or PEE so far.

Trish


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey Trish...Good to see that Winston is doing well. It's always a bit of a struggle sometimes when training and it really helps when we can get some reliable help here on the forum. It really makes all the difference. My 
Wife and I found sometimes that Radar responds to different things..some good..some not so good. It's a work in Progress..

Derek


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

hello , I am Emmas mom, she has been here for a week now and we have had our ups and downs... Last week we placed her in a playpen wirh mesh sides and she was ballistic even with us in sight, it was really heartbraking to hear her cry, we then left her alone in the playpen out of our sight and it was a disaster, lots of poops, pee and an exhausted 4 lb puppy. 
Now she is able to be without us, especiallly me an has only had one accident in her carrier /crate. 
So we are through week one... and I am overall glad it is begind us... 
Our vet said that this would be the time for litter pan training.. HMMMM not any luck last week, i think it is the scent of the purina product ... , she prefers to go outside, I hope she will be able to use the litter pan especially before winter comes


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME EMMA'S MOM! Your story sounds pretty typical for the first week with a new baby! Hang in there....you will find this forum very friendly and informative! Don't be shy.....please post photos of Emma!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Emma's Mommy.....you will find some very caring and devoted Human Havanese here. We are always glad to help in anyway we can.

Welcmome Aboard......:grouphug: 


Derek


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Yae Derek! One small step for man... 

This is how I keep Capote...free in the kitchen. He seems to fair well..nothing is torn up and he has a lot of room to roam. He tends to go in there a lot whenever I am home as well so I think he's happy there. Just keep it up and radar will be fine! Nothing to worry about!! Give him toys and such to play with while you're gone and he'll hardly miss you (yeah right) ..I don't greet Capote when I get home either. I try to let him think that when I get home after a long time it's no big deal. But after about 10 minutes and he settles down then I love all over him.  I think that tends to calm him down as well..


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the great tip....Radar has begun to really accept being at home when we are gone. He doesn't go Hav balistic on us anymore either which is a good thing. I try to just talk with My Wife when I get hime after work to calm Radar down because if I dedicate all my attention to him when I get home he'll learn to expect it all the time and I can't have that.

Derek


----------

